# Remove jump stitches when viewing and saving embroidery files



## MileyJG (Oct 25, 2009)

When I view my embroidery files, I see the jump stitches. I am trying to upload them on my site to sell; however, I don't want the jump stitches to show.

I have to upload the file in a .emb format. I first convert it to .dst in another program, use pulse ambassador to change colors and convert file to .xxx, then use wilcom truesizer to save in an .emb file format.

When I open the file in ambassador, I see the jump stitches but I don't want want to show the jump stitches so is there a way to save a file that doesn't show it?

I have uploaded a file to give an example


----------



## jemmyell (Jan 26, 2010)

Hi,

Try Visual Stitch and Print from Sierra. It is free software.

Free Sierra software for Embroidery & more...

If your files MUST be in embroidery format and you are starting with a DST and you have CorelDRAW X3-X5 send me an email. We can discuss a utility I am working on currently.

-James


----------



## SunEmbroidery (Oct 18, 2007)

I haven't used Ambassador but I do use Pulse software. Is their a 3D function in Ambassador? If so that will eliminate the jump stitches.


----------



## zoom_monster (Sep 20, 2006)

Make sure when you are changing the formats, that you are preserving the trims. Also, You may be able to change the properties in the simulation to filter stitches (jumps) above a certain threshold. Not sure why you need to change the format to XXX then back to EMB. You should be able to change the thread colors with out doing that.


----------



## MileyJG (Oct 25, 2009)

Thanks everyone for your comments.

I have to use .emb because that is the only format that can be used when uploading embroidery files to the Wilcom DecoNetwork.

I use Corel DRAWINGS and unfortunatley, there is not an available embroidery format of .xxx so I save it there in a .dst. I then open Pulse Ambassador and change the thread colors to .xxx because .emb is not available.

The Wilcom Truesizer will not let you change the thread colors


----------

